# Jahro 13' o "Locuras de juventud"



## ocarbone (Jun 4, 2011)

Fogonazo:
Por casulidad le calculo los parametros T/S a los antiguos Jahro de 13"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> Por casulidad le calculo los parametros T/S a los antiguos Jahro de 13"?



Sip, pero no te servirían porque mis parlantes fueron reparados (Reformados)


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonazo:
Tengo que reparar los mios, me los regalaron junto con cajas Holimar(mal tratadas por el tiempo del Boliche MIClub de Banfied), y quisiera armar algo que pueda sacar el mejor sonido posible, con baja potencia (no mas de 20/30 W de potencia), ya compre Foam en Xonox de avellaneda 12" que los tengo de modificar al 12,5", a otros tengo que cambiar todos los elementos. 
Tengo dudas respecto a la impedancia de las Bobinas[/B], no se si es mejor con 16 Ohms que 8 ???,

Probe usando las cajas con 2 Woofers de 16 Oms en paralelo, y sonaban lindos bajos, probe las cajas con 1 Woofer de 8 Ohms en cada caja y suenan bien, pero me parece que 2 de 16 Ohms es mas claro el sonido.
No soy tecnico en electronica, solo tengo el Hoby desde chico, y todavia no me compre un buen equipo de audio, sigo con mi audinac AT510 y aunque probe un Akai de la decada del 80 y un JVC RX 111, todos de 15+15 o 25+25 W. sigo con mi audinac, ahora tengo un monton de parlantes llamados de 13", que por lo que vi fueron clon de los Holimar, que tenian campana de alumino, asi tambien tengo para medios de 4" y de 6" y Tweeter Foster de bobinas de 1/4".  De tod esto quisieta sacar algo bueno.
Disculpe si lo moleste, pero leyendo este foro me queda la inquietud, veo que en lo que respecta la los bafles su puede hacer algo artesanal.
Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2011)

Flor de lio tenes , ooc ! ... Lo que parece es que tenes una linda colección "vintage" y no debe ser tan mala.... Si tenes poca potencia , debe ser adecuada , ya que en esos tiempos no se usaban las bestialidades de ahora . Es un poco confuso tu inventario , yo te diria que si no sabes demasiado, trates de reparar y mantener las cajas Holimar tal cual , algun diseño deben tener ....
Sino tendrias que empezar midiendo todos y cada uno de los parlantes y rediseñar todo.

Ahora bien , respecto a tu pregunta , y todo en el aire ya que lo que decis es SUBJETIVO , si con 16 Ohms te suena mejor que con 8 ... LO UNICO QUE SE ME OCURRE es que tu viejo ampli tiene un Dumping Factor ( Factor de amortiguacion ) HORRIBLE . Lo usual , y standard es usar impedancias entre 4 y 8Ohm.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, pero no te servirían porque mis parlantes fueron reparados (*Reformados*)


¿Con R o con D? 

Saludos


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Antonio:
Gracias por tu interes, te comento por lo que he leido, que al poner 2 Woofer de 12" de 16 Ohms en paralelo te quedan 8, pero lo que produce el uso de 2 woofer es que aumenta el nivel de los decibeles que reproducen; (Hoy en dia se suelen ver columnas con 2x 6" o 2x8" en gabinestes relativamentes pequeños), ademas, pueden que los elementos que recibi al provenir de un boliche hayan sido reparados, por lo que nada es confiable, tambien detecte que todas las cajas tenian dos woofer, que podian ser 2x4 Ohms en serie (= 8 Ohms) o 2x16 Ohms en paralelo (= 8 Ohms), la duda es que todas las cajas tenian las mismas dimensiones. Sigo con la duda si una bobina de 16 Ohms al tener alambres mas gruesos, mayor campo magnetico, es mejor calidad de sonido resultante que una de 8 o 4 Ohms, Hoy en dia se ven en audio car, potentes Woofer de 2 Ohms pero cuando escuchas solo es golpe. 
Tendria ganas de diseñar todo, porque los Holimar de esa epoca el corte de bajos era mecanico, al ver el divisor de frecuencia solo tiene corte para medios y altos, por lo que investigue tendre que verificarlos para ponerle el corte de los bajos.  
Ademas me intereso el debate sobre el materia de relleno, muy buen aporte
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Con R o con D?
> 
> Saludos



"*R*eformados" pero según mis exigencias. 

Originalmente se me desarmaron algunas de las bobinas y ante esto decidí investigar un poco, terminé cambiando cono, suspensión, araña, bobina y base de la bobina.
El resultado fue muy bueno, pero arrojaba un costo final prohibitivo, un parlante que de por si era caro pasaba a ser carísimo.
Por ejemplo el cono se conseguía a partir de uno de 15' de una marca muy "Top".
La base de la bobina se hizo a partir de una lámina de aluminio aeronáutico, que en ese momento era una rareza, no existían todavía las latas de gaseosa. 
Otro de los cambios fue de impedancia, de 8Ω (Original) se fueron a 16Ω.

Creo que todavía me deben quedar 2 o 3, que a esta altura deben tener arruinadas las suspensiones por el paso del tiempo.

Habría que llamar a algún moderador que limpie un poco este "OffTopicAZO"


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonazo:
En Xonox me recomandaron adaptarlos a partir del cono de 15". Que tipo de cono me recomendarias? 

Tengo curiosidad por saber el beneficio de utilizar bobina de 16 Ohms. 
Disculpa las molestias pero tengo gran curiosidad ya que tengo elementos para sacarle el mayor jugo posible
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> ....En Xonox me recomandaron adaptarlos a partir del cono de 15". Que tipo de cono me recomendarias?


No conozco a la gente de Xonox, pero es lo mismo que yo hice.
El cono provenía de un Woofer Tannoy de cartón tratado.
Esto previa prueba con JBL, Altec, EV y varios Etc.



> Tengo curiosidad por saber el beneficio de utilizar bobina de 16 Ohms.....



Estos parlantes fueron a cajas con 2 woofer´s 2 MR y 2 TW del tipo Bass reflex con 2 modos de resonancia.
Al ser de 16Ω de impedancia, la impedancia de la caja me quedaba e 8Ω lo cual era "Cómodo" para el amplificador.

El empleo de una bobina de 16Ω trae pérdidas y beneficios, en mi caso fueron mayores los beneficios, por ejemplo algo mas de excursión del cono sin salirse del entre hierro lo que a su vez trajo menos distorsión por falta de linealidad en el movimiento del cono, perdí algo de potencia (Sobre cada parlante) pero lo recuperé con creces al tener 2 parlantes uno sobre otro.

Te aclaro que el motivo de todas estas pruebas y cambios fueron por simple capricho, ya que si hubiera colocado directamente un parlante de muy buena calidad desde el principio me habría ahorrado el co$$$to de la investigación, algunos cientos de viajes desde el taller al laboratorio y la diferencia *NO* habría sido significativa en cuestión de calidad final.


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonzo
Tambien hable con la gente de Laboratorios Montiel,Andalgala 1799 - capital federal, que me comentaron que hay que adaptar los conos de 15, el otro que puede repararlos es Audio System de San Fernando que repara los Holimar; 
Gracias con el razonamiento de las bobinas de 16 Ohms. Te cuento que si es una locura de juventud, lo que me sobran son parlantes ya que mi hijo tiene una discoteca en Bandield y todo lo que sobra lo agarro, pero en un tiro de estos le rapare con la gotita un Tweeter de Cajas Das que nos evito ir hasta Macaio en San Isidro.  El otro razonamiento es si los CD, grabados en 16 Bits, no tienen mas de 90 DB de ancho de banda, y esta limitado en rango de frecuencias de 20HZ a 20.000Hz, para que nos matamos en buscar optimizar estos elementos??.

El ideal por ahora es mejorar estos bafles, y el objetivo sera pasar a un reproductor de SACD y un buen aplificador acorde, pero estamos hablando de otros costos, ya que las grabaciones tienen que estar en mas de 21 bits, para que tengan mas ancho de banda. 
Gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No conozco a la gente de Xonox, pero es lo mismo que yo hice.
> El cono provenía de un Woofer Tannoy de cartón tratado.
> Esto previa prueba con JBL, Altec, EV y varios Etc.
> 
> ...



off topic del offtopic. los jahro de 13´ no eran copias de los electrovoice de 13?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> off topic del offtopic. los jahro de 13´ no eran copias de los electrovoice de 13?



No que yo sepa, de echo cuando estaba buscando conos de 13' tampoco había EV, así que corté uno de 15' (EV)
Creo recordar que era una copia o intento de copia de un Altec.
Pero lo mio no fue una simple raparación, mas bien fue una reformulación integral.



ooc3333 dijo:


> .... XXXX en *San Fernando* que repara los Holimar......



Yo tuve una "Deplorable" experiencia con alguien de esa zona, no recuerdo si San Fernando o Benavides, me hizo una _"Macana importante" _con unos parlantes.


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

hazard_1998:
Por lo que veo Los Holimar de 13 en realidad eran de 12,5" (radio de 31,75 cm), de mi investigacion surge que holimar madaba ha hcer las campana de funcicion a Marmnet SA (Figura en la campana de funcicion junto a Holimar), tengo uno con iman ceramico(16 Ohms) y dos con iman de Alnico (8 Ohms), Luego tengo uno con campa de Chapa identico en tamaños del iman del de 16 Ohms, fabricado por Tec-Sound, que si no me equivoco le fabricaba a Holimar los de 8".(Los Conos de frente liso y porosos/corrugados al dorso, muy buena la terminacion) - Creo que Tec-Sound estaba por la calle Boedo casi Independencia.
Despues tengo varios con campana de chapa identicos pero con pequeñas diferencia en los tamaños de los imanes ceramicos, algunos con cono de carton, ala de tela; y otros con aparentemente cono de Celulosa liso al frente y muy poroso al dorso y Foam, con una matriceria desporlija. Me parece que todos fueron clonados de los Holimar y nose si incluso Holimar uso campanas de chapa en algunos casos, en todos los casos el diametro de la bobina es de 2" y de Aluminio ventilado. Por lo que vi en internet Woofer de 12,5" reales vi muy pocos y los Holimar de 13 son en realidad de 12,5", aunque los promocionaban como 13" y 320mm de diametro. Peron creo que tienen buenos bajos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> *Peron* creo que tienen buenos bajos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Te imaginas ese yerro en los 60???? lo que puede llegar a producir un letra, un error de tipeo....


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Ezavalla
Gracias por tu comentario, (Peron, quice decir PERDON; creo que tienen buenos bajos)
de acuerdo con el comentario que hizo Fogonazo, se debe a que al trabajar 2 Wofer de 16 Ohms en paralelo (= 8 Ohms) trabajan menos y el bobindado se mueve dentro del campo del iman, por lo que prodece menos distorsion, los tweeter son Foster (Japoneses), bobina de 3/4 de pulgadas y pican bastante altos, tienen una bocina exponencial, con potencia de 12 Wats RMS 8 Ohms, pero para un ambiente chico andan bien, los medios son de casi 4".  Cuando termine de repararlos tratare de mandar a medir los parametros T/S, (no soy electronico), con el objetivo de rediseñar las cajas, como asi tambien quiero ponerle corte de bajos al divisor de frecuencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Ezavalla
> Gracias por tu comentario, (Peron, quice decir PERDON; creo que tienen buenos bajos)


Fué un chascarrillo 



ooc3333 dijo:


> de acuerdo con el comentario que hizo Fogonazo, se debe a que al trabajar 2 Wofer de 16 Ohms en paralelo (= 8 Ohms) *trabajan menos y el bobindado se mueve dentro del campo del iman, por lo que prodece menos distorsion*


Que luego de la reconstrucción el bobinado "se mueva en el campo del imán" es algo que depende de como se construya la bobina y de las dimensiones y forma del imán, así que no tomes el comentario como algo que siempre se cumple. Tal vez Fogonazo fué afortunado o pudo controlar la ejecución del trabajo, pero no hay garantía de que a vos te suceda lo mismo. La unica forma de saberlo es medir el parámetro Xmax antes y luego del cambio....pero es algo que requiere cierto trabajo.


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 5, 2011)

Ezavalla:
Gracias por tus comentarios, he leido tus escritos sobre reparaciones de parltantes y diseño de gabinete, los que me parecieron muy interesantes.
Tengo cerca en avellaneda a Xonox, que venden partes de parlantes y les llevare las bobinas con el parlantes todo separado, creo que ellos verificaran los reemplazos disponibles. Con el reemplazo de los Foam me ha sido de utilidad por que no hay de 13", me explicaron como hacer con los de 12".  Hay una diferencia de 0.5 cm en el diametro que se puede arreglar, cortando y pegando por parte.  cuando tenga todo preparado sino te molesta te consultare
Gracias.  Oscar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Que luego de la reconstrucción el bobinado "se mueva en el campo del imán" es algo que depende de como se construya la bobina y de las dimensiones y forma del imán, así que no tomes el comentario como algo que siempre se cumple. *Tal vez Fogonazo fué afortunado* o pudo controlar la ejecución del trabajo, pero no hay garantía de que a vos te suceda lo mismo. La unica forma de saberlo es medir el parámetro Xmax antes y luego del cambio....pero es algo que requiere cierto trabajo.





Fogonazo dijo:


> ....El empleo de una bobina de 16Ω trae pérdidas y beneficios, en *mi caso fueron mayores los beneficios*, ....



Satamente, un caso particular *NO* se debe tomar como general:

Fogonazo mas bien fue un "Cabezudo" que realizó decenas de pruebas con bobinas de todos colores.
Para lograr el cambio de longitud de la bobina "Re-barnizamos" el alambre que sumado a una mayor cantidad de vueltas por el cambio de impedancia dio como resultado no tanto una mayor excursión, sino una mejor excursión.
Por otro lado, cada nuevo aumento de la longitud de la bobina traía de regalo una pérdida de rendimiento.

Por suerte luego de años de reuniones en Alcohólicos Anónimos me curé y ya no se me ocurre hacer estas cosas.
Ahora hago otras menos tediosas y sobre todo mas divertidas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Satamente, un caso particular *NO* se debe tomar como general:
> 
> Fogonazo mas bien fue un "Cabezudo" que realizó decenas de pruebas con bobinas de todos colores.
> Para lograr el cambio de longitud de la bobina "Re-barnizamos" el alambre que sumado a una mayor cantidad de vueltas por el cambio de impedancia dio como resultado no tanto una mayor excursión, sino una mejor excursión.
> ...


fogo, por favor, si sos tan amable, podrias explicar que cosas son las que haces ahora? asi nos divertimos todos!

jjajajaj

preguntonta, el largo de la bobina, no depende tambien del diseño de la pieza polar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, por favor, si sos tan amable, podrias explicar que cosas son las que haces ahora? asi nos divertimos todos!



Actualmente me encuentro abocado a recuperarme del la crisis económica, pero no recuerdo de cual de todas. :enfadado:



> el largo de la bobina, no depende tambien del diseño de la pieza polar?



Si, No, Depende.  ¿ ¿ Está Claro ? ? 

Correcta tu apreciación, pero también entra en juego el funcionamiento "Deseado" del parlante.

Para un mismo espesor de pieza polar, en el caso del parlante mencionado 12mm

Bobina "Corta" (6mm): mucho rendimiento y baja compliancia.
Se sale fácilmente del campo magnético, como posee poca superficie disipa poco, en definitiva da un recorrido del cono corto y alineal cerca de los límites de la excursión. 

Bobina "Larga" (10mm): bajo rendimiento pero alta compliancia permite recorridos mucho más largos y aunque se salga, en parte, de la pieza polar, su mayor longitud le permite seguir trabajando bastante bien y sobre todo manteniendo un movimiento lineal.
Además al posee mayor superficie puede disipar mucho mas.

Además del espesor de la pieza polar influye la terminación de esta, siempre existe un campo disperso que se "abulta" en la zona de trabajo de la bobina, pero si por ejemplo se le hace un pequeño biselado al anillo, este abultamiento expande el campo magnético unos mm por delante y detrás del anillo lo que da un espesor magnético mayor.

Por ahí mencioné compliancia, creo que no es necesario que aclare,pero igualmente lo comento, esta no solo está determinada por la bobina sino también por material y tipo de suspenciónes.

*Edit:*


Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Creo que todavía me deben quedar 2 o 3, que a esta altura deben tener arruinadas las suspensiones por el paso del tiempo.



Si encuentro alguno de estos, que con un grado de seguridad del 110% debe tener las suspenciónes arruinadas, prometo *"Autopciarlo"* y publicar fotos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> Tengo que reparar los mios, me los regalaron junto con cajas Holimar(mal tratadas por el tiempo del Boliche MIClub de Banfied),
> Gracias



tenes fotos de las cajas me gustaria verlas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> tenes fotos de las cajas me gustaria verlas



Nop, no me quedaron ni cajas ni fotos de ellas (Lamentablemente :enfadado: )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 8, 2011)

fogo, por casualidad te es familiar el tipo de woofer "Watkins" que uso Infinity en las cajas QLS?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, por casualidad te es familiar el tipo de woofer "Watkins" que uso Infinity en las cajas QLS?



Nop, ni tampoco encontré mucho en Google, solo la página del (Supuesto) fabricante:

http://www.watkinsstereo.com/speakersrefoaming.html


----------



## ocarbone (Jun 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, por casualidad te es familiar el tipo de woofer "Watkins" que uso Infinity en las cajas QLS?



eb esta pagina estan estos Woofers Ver el archivo adjunto Infinity - QLS-1 - Tech Sheet.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Infinity - QLS 2 - Tech Sheet.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Infinity - QJr - Tech Sheet.pdf
http://www.davidsaudio.com/html/infinity_.html


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> Tengo que reparar los mios, me los regalaron junto con cajas Holimar(mal tratadas por el tiempo del Boliche MIClub de Banfied), y quisiera armar algo que pueda sacar el mejor sonido posible, con baja potencia (no mas de 20/30 W de potencia), ya compre Foam en Xonox de avellaneda 12" que los tengo de modificar al 12,5", a otros tengo que cambiar todos los elementos.
> Tengo dudas respecto a la impedancia de las Bobinas[/B], no se si es mejor con 16 Ohms que 8 ???,
> 
> ...



Sergio: me interesa su comentario sobre medicion de parlantes, tendria que reparar estas cajas holimar, 
Oscar


----------



## pierodog (Abr 29, 2012)

hazzard seguis interesado en informacion sobre el proyecto de las Watkins?
Recorda los monitores de 15 y de 12 equipadas entre 1985 a 1987 con mi cono de aluminio .
La Obertura 1812 nunca mas la pude volver a oir igual(o simplemente un trueno lejano en una tormenta en el campo), QT=0,5 Y simultaneamente -3db en 22 hz (planas hasta alli )medidas con al AKG mod CK1 en campo proximo.Con los hibridos valvulas mosfet de canal lateral de Hitachi (hacia poco que habian salido )



Hazzard todos esos monitores los equipe con las bobinas de doble devanado y sus circuitos resonantes asociados (que eran consecuencia de los parametros TS del woofer en su caja cerrada , de modo que son unicos para ese parlante en esa alineacion  )


----------



## daddy2011 (May 27, 2013)

Que buenos parlantes! tuve dos columnas con dos de estos y dos HF 2002 Leea alla por fines de los setenta princiopio de los ochenta. Que sonido y aguante tenian.


----------

